# Mitsubishi WS-55805 with DB15 to PC with DB15



## dtslammer (Jan 28, 2009)

I Have a older model Mitsubishi CRT projection TV that I am trying to hook my pc up to and I'm having the darndess time accomplishing. I bought a 
db15 male to male cable and change the refresh rate and resolution but know success can someone please help me out. I have know Idea how to accomplish desktop on tv. But I'm sure if I ask enough questions some knows. Thnks b-4 hand.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Is your PC a laptop? If so, you have to tell it to output to an external monitor. Usually its Fn+F8 and cycles laptop>external>both.

Otherwise it sounds like you're doing the right things: setting the PC to a resolution and refresh the TV can handle and using the right input on the TV. 

Does your PC have an S-video output? If so, you might try that as it could be the cable.


----------

